# Hamburg,Pa.reptile show availability 6/13/15



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey all,hope to see all of you fellow froggers,and potential new froggers out this Saturday at the Hamburg Reptile Show! I will have a nice selection of dart frogs to offer,along with some really nice bromeliads/potted terrarium plants.I will also have gallon bags of live oak leaf litter,fruiitflies/isopods(limited).This is a great show for froggers,with multiple vendors offering quality dart frogs/tree frogs and supplies! 

Here are some frogs that I will have to offer:
D.tinctorius azureus
D. " bakhuis(sexed pairs)
D. " dwarf cobalt(French Guiana)
D. " Brazilian yellow head
D. " Matecho
D. " Nikita (sub adults)
D. " oyapok(proven adult female)
D. " Patricia
D. " Regina
D. " True sips
D.leucomelas -standard
R.imitator varadero
R.Amazonicus Iquitos
R.southern variablis
R.banded imitator intermedius(sexed pairs)
Thanks for looking!

Ron(tropicalvisions)


----------

